# 2 inch cast iron shower drain



## Buddy (Oct 25, 2009)

Here's my question fellows - hope someone can help. We are doing a custom shower stall with a vinyl shower pan. Up to this point, all I have ever done were lead pans with cast iron drains and whenever we put a lead pan in, we always coated the pan with liquid roof tar. I was reading in my Code Book that it is not permitted to coat a vinyl pan because any coating c_ould _damage the integrity of the vinyl. Not that I would coat a vinyl pan. My question is - the GC wants me to use a cast iron shower drain and I was wondering can I use a cast iron shower drain because I think there is some sort of coating on the cast iron. I know I could put a plastic shower drain in but I wanted to give the GC what he wants. Any feedback would be appreciated. Thank you in advance for your help.

Buddy


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

I never heard of CI being corrosive to anything.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I think he better introduce himself


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Like this?


----------



## Buddy (Oct 25, 2009)

Gentlemen: Thank you for your quick response and information. Again, the Plumbing Zone site is awesome. 
Buddy


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Surely you realize no one is going to take you serious without an intro, don't you?


----------

